# Middle Earth Adoption Home



## ElvishArcher (Jul 6, 2002)

Middle Earth Adoption Home 

Hey i decided to make this thread for those who want to have "e-familys". If you would like to be "adopted" please post here (you may write statements and such). If you want to adopt someone also post here and say whom you are going to adopt. Best Wishes!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 8, 2002)

This is different. Can you tell us a little more about the whole adoption process?


----------



## ElvishArcher (Jul 8, 2002)

If you would like to be "adopted" write a post saying that you wish to be "adopted". You can write about yourself on the i post or write any other statements. Or if you want to adopt someone and have an E-Family. Also write a post telling whom you wish to adopt and if it's ok with that person. If that is not a good enough explination you can ask again.  Have fun!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 22, 2002)

This is interesting. E-families; never really thought about that before. I'll adopt someone.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 22, 2002)

i want to be adopted!!!!! although i don'r think i know bilbo baggins57 well enough to be adopted by him (or her).................hmmmmmmm..................


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 22, 2002)

Her. No, you don't want to be adopted by her. She hates Gollum.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 23, 2002)

then, bilbo baggins57, I LOVE YOU!!!!!! j/k. since u r a girl and so am i................ewwww. don't love you. but might like to be adopted by u. PM me sometime.


----------



## ElvishArcher (Jul 24, 2002)

Great! hehe i hope you have fun (if you get adopted that is by bilbo). Good luck Legolas!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2002)

I'VE ALWAYS WANTED A MUMMY AND A DADDY!!!

Wait... I already have a mummy and a daddy....

OH WELL!!! I'll take another as Chel who happens to be blind.

As Elgee I'd like to adoupt someone sweet.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Aug 11, 2002)

Sounds cool LL12. I'll adopt u! Though we might want 2 know a little more about each other first. Well, we both don't like gollum...That's a good start.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

well, i like gandalf bilbo pip merry frodo sam legolas aragorn and boromir. i hate gimli. i think elves rock, except they r a little stuck up sometimes. umm, i am not a PJ basher. i hate it when ppl do that. i spend way to much time at this site and my 'rents get real mad. LOL. u can e-mail me any time. i think ppl who love gollum r weird. i would like a horse like shadowfax and i love horses. and i have seen FOTR 9 times.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

and here is a funny picture of gimli i made... pink is soo his color... LOL


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 12, 2002)

That's so wrong. Poor Gimli. It's not his fault the elves didn't want to pay the dwarves for their work. Stupid elves.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

WHAT DID U SAY???!!!???!!! 

*ELVES ARE NOT STUPID!!!!! ELVES ROCK!!!!!! DWARVES ARE THE STUPID ONES!!!!!*

(WELL, THE ONES IN THE HOBBIT WERE PRETTY FUNNY)


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 12, 2002)

Elves not stupid?

They had several kin-slayings.
They were tricked by Sauron into forging rings of power.
They forsook ME after they couldn't fix the problems they caused.
They almost messed up the outcome of thed Battle of Five Armies.
They didn't help with the War of the Ring.

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

> they had several kin-slayings



ok, feanor was stupid. and the kin-slaying at ...oh, whatever that place was called ...was mainly his fault. and what other kin-slayings were there? i don't remember any others.



> they were tricked by sauron into forging rings of power.



well, a lot of ppl were tricked by sauron (melkor too). not just the elves. men were too. and like elrond said (in the movie) :



> the dwarves hide in their mountains seeking riches...



they never go anywhere or do anything. there also aren't very many of them. sauron never even tried to trick them. besides, he knew he could cause a lot more trouble by tricking the elves



> they forsook ME when they couldn't fix the problem they caused.



if ur saying they left when the whole rings of power thing came up. they almost had a right to. they defeated morgoth, they didn't want to have to fight someone else. and not all of them left. in fact many waited until AFTER the ring was destroyed to leave.



> they almost messed up the outcome of the battle of the five armies



how did they do that?? i haven't read the hobbit for awhile...



> they didn't help withthe war of the ring.



legolas was in the fellowship, elrond told them what to do, elladan and elrohir went to the battle of pellenor (sp?) fields, galadriel gave them alot of things that came in very handy (ie: rope, light of earendil, elven cloaks, that dirt she gave sam ...), and glorfindel helped at the flight to the ford. and besides gimli, i don't think the dwarves did ANYTHING.



> the list goes on and on



how??? tell me some more... i'm ready.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *ok, feanor was stupid. and the kin-slaying at ...oh, whatever that place was called ...was mainly his fault. and what other kin-slayings were there? i don't remember any others.*


Feanor's sons (Maedhros and Maglor and others) killed elves in pursuit of the Silmarils.



> *well, a lot of ppl were tricked by sauron (melkor too). not just the elves. men were too. and like elrond said (in the movie) :*


Sauron never tricked Melkor. Sauron was Melkor's servant and did his bidding. Besides, the movie has no clout when it comes to discussing Tolkien's works because of its inacuracies.



> *they never go anywhere or do anything. there also aren't very many of them. sauron never even tried to trick them. besides, he knew he could cause a lot more trouble by tricking the elves*


Sauron gave the seven rings to the dwarves with the intentions of controlling them, but it didn't work. They would not succomb to evil. Even when Sauron sent messengers to the Lonely Mountains asking for their allegiance for a ring they refused.



> *if ur saying they left when the whole rings of power thing came up. they almost had a right to. they defeated morgoth, they didn't want to have to fight someone else. and not all of them left. in fact many waited until AFTER the ring was destroyed to leave.*


The elves didn't defeat Morgoth. They tried many times (unsuccesfully). The Valar came to ME to take Melkor back. Many didn't wait until after the ring was destroyed to leave. After the Last Alliance the evles started leaving ME.



> *how did they do that?? i haven't read the hobbit for awhile...*


If they weren't bickering with the dwarves about gold, they would have seen the orc and warg army coming. Then they would have been able to prepare for battle not have a suprise attack against them. The only think that saved the battle was Beorn and the eagles.



> *legolas was in the fellowship, elrond told them what to do, elladan and elrohir went to the battle of pellenor (sp?) fields, galadriel gave them alot of things that came in very handy (ie: rope, light of earendil, elven cloaks, that dirt she gave sam ...), and glorfindel helped at the flight to the ford. and besides gimli, i don't think the dwarves did ANYTHING.*


Dain died fighting off Sauron's armies from the North. Aragorn and the Gondorian army could have been crushed if those forces were not defeated by the dwarves and men of the dale.



> *how??? tell me some more... i'm ready.  *


If you can counter my counters, I'll tell you more.

We sure have gotten off topic though.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

1.
well, feanor and his sons were stupid. they r the only stupid elves in my opinion. i did kinda like maedhros though ...too bad he died ...

2.
i meant melkor tricked ppl too, not sauron tricked melkor. and even if it is from the movie. it is still true. like in the hobbit. all the dwarves cared about gold. getting all the gold for themselves. gold gold gold gold gold gold gold... oh and jewels too of course 

3.
did not know that about the seven rings. my mistake. 

4.
the elves helped the valar defeat morgoth. and they held him at bay for a long time too. doesn't that count for something.

5.
if the dwarves would've just shared, they wouldn't have to bicker. but noooo, the dwarves had to have ALL the gold ...stupid greedy dwarves ... and not all of them left. there were still some left.

6.
also did not remember about dain. sorry. another mistake.  drat. the elves did help too though.

7. i've done my best to counter your counters. i'm fairly new at this.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 12, 2002)

Good argument, wrong place, guys...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

just let us argue here. it isn't hurting u or anything ...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 13, 2002)

How am I ever going to get adoupted with you two scarrying away all my parents???

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa boo hooooooooooooo


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 13, 2002)

Sorry. Who wants to adopt HLGStrider?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 13, 2002)

i don't know. ummmm ....not bilbo, he's already adopting me .....well, i don't think we r scaring anyone, so plz let us argue....gee how stupid did THAT just sound ...LOL


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 17, 2002)

'Sup dudes? I saw the Dwarf/elf thing. Looks like the Gamil Zirak dude has it covered. oh well. Would have been fun. Oh yeah, adoption. Excuse me.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Aug 17, 2002)

> "If they weren't bickering w/ the dwarves over gold they would have seen the orc & warg army coming. That way they could have prepared for battle & not have a surprise attack against them."



I don't think anybody saw the orc army coming Gamil. There were men & dwarves present too, so if anyone's at fault it's not just the elves. Even though I liked Thorin, he didn't have to have all the gold to himself...He could've shared just 4 the sake of keeping peace.

Don't worry HLG Strider, we'll find someone 4 ya!


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow! good arguement. Well if u want a place to argue ill make u a thread! Anyways does anyone want to adopt HLGStrider? Bilbo?Gamil? hehe well good luck!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I might be interested in HLGStrider; although, I don't know what all it would involve.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 18, 2002)

I wanna be adopted! I am a loveable, hugable and funable...wait I'm just fun not Funable. I don't know what adoption entales, but I'll go with it!


DWARF LORD


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 19, 2002)

Yea! Well i hope u decide 2 adopt HLGStrider Gamil. Well it doesnt take much u just "adopt" the person. Hehe.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *and here is a funny picture of gimli i made... pink is soo his color... LOL *




I cant stop laughing! LMAO! congratualtions on giving me a good laugh!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 19, 2002)

Is this the ME adoption home? Sorry, but I got held up around Isengaurd by a couple of ridiculus arguing dwarf and elf who wouldn't get out of the road!!!!!!  lol. Well, since I'm here, I'm interesting in adopting HLGstrider or Gamil Zirak, or somebody could adopt me. Anyone interested?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

*SOB* I know...just say it...I'm FREAK ugly! Go ahead no body wants me!


DWARF LORD


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 19, 2002)

It's not your fault Dwarf_Lord. Not a lot of people like dwarves. It took a long time for anyone to warm up to me.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

I know, but if dwarves bath they can be nice little kids! And I bath twice a day! See I'm clean!


DWARF LORD


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 20, 2002)

hmmm, a clean, lovable, hugable, funa... oh, sorry just fun dwarf? hmm, Tell me, DL, want me to adopt you?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 20, 2002)

Yes a clean little dwarf would like to be adopted by you!   


DWARF LORD


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 21, 2002)

Well there! Now my E-family is in action, heehee! I've adopted a clean dwarf! Wait till I tell my friends in Rivendell.....


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 22, 2002)

YAY ILLOTRTM, I have an e-parent! Wait I tell all my friends! They'll all be so impressed at me and my cleanliness, that they will wanna be clean tooo! ...............I Think I love you! 



DWARF LORD


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 22, 2002)

AAAWWWWW  I love you too! heehee,
Hey, this will be interesting, we're starting a revolution of clean dwarves!!!!


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 22, 2002)

Yea! Another successfull adoption! and its good to hear that theres a clean dwarf! hehe good luck!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 23, 2002)

whatever happened to MY e-parent??? oh bilbo .......


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 23, 2002)

THE CLEAN DWRVES REVOLUTION! that would make a good song. doncha think. so what do we do now? I have a parent, but what do we do?



DWARF LORD


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, we should have a guild for this or something. I can see it now: "The Guild of E-families". Especially on a count of I've adopted the best dwarf this side of middle-earth!


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 23, 2002)

Ooo good idea ILLOTRTM! That "e-families guild" guild would be cool! You could have a guild and people could adopt here if you'd like!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Aug 24, 2002)

Don't worry Legolas Lover, I'm here! This is so cool...I have an e-family! Yeah Illotrtm that is a good idea about the e-families guild. How do we start one? Hey LL12, Pm me sometime so we can chat.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 25, 2002)

I like that Idea too! I have the best e-parent in the whole of middle earth, and beyond! How do you start a guild?



 DWARF LORD


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 25, 2002)

haha, I was actually kidding at the time, but now that you think of it...
I dunno how to start one, we may have to ask a mod about that....


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 25, 2002)

BB57, do u have msn or hotmail??? cuz then we could IM. that would be easier. and i like the E-families guild idea


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 25, 2002)

Me too(the guild idea)! you should really do it ILLOTRM!hehe I'll be supportive of it!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 26, 2002)

M..M...Me???? no no no... I don't think I'd start it, I don't know anything about guilds. If you guys are really interested in the idea, PM a mod and ask them how to start a guild. I tink you should do it, Elvish Archer, after all, you started E-families.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 26, 2002)

Yay for my e-parent. I think that's a fine idea! elvish archer! But before you ask them you should plan it out. I can help if you want!


DWARF LORD


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be happy to help, and I'll join, but only if my Dwarf_Lord joins with me, of course !


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 26, 2002)

Great! We shall be the fellowship of the e-families. Hehe well not litterally but. ok i will try to find out more about the guilds. And Im happy for your support!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

i could use some folks while my parents are away.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 26, 2002)

And I will come only if ILLOTRTM will be there. if you ever need help Elevisharcher I will be more then glad to help.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Firnnovien (Aug 31, 2002)

Can I be adopted? Please?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 31, 2002)

maybe bilbo will adopt u too. tell us abit about urself ...


----------



## Firnnovien (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, I'm 15, a girl, and I have been pretty much obsessed with LOTR since about November last year. I live in England. I don't have a problem with any races in Middle-earth. I can't think of anything else to say right now, but if I do, I'll post it!


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 31, 2002)

Fifteen is a fine ripe age!! Yay for fifteens!! Everyone should adopt a fifteen year old! Someone should adopt firn! I'm sure you'll like her being that she's fifteen, and all.


DWARF LORD


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 31, 2002)

how about i adopt u??? bilbo adopted me and now i'll adopt u!!!!! u seem nice.

soo ...who are ur fave characters??


----------



## Firnnovien (Aug 31, 2002)

Thanks! My favourite characters are definitely Legolas, Merry and Pippin, and Galadriel is cool too.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Aug 31, 2002)

ah, another sucsecful adoption! Do we have anyone left unadopted at the time?


----------



## ElvishArcher (Aug 31, 2002)

Great LL12 (good luck firnnovien)! Its going to be a little family tree thing Bilbo-legolas-firnnovien (by the way. Yup another successful adoption like ILLOTRTM) I dont think anyone is left unadopted but if you would like to be adopted we've got some great parents here (right bilbo,LL12,Illotrtm?)


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 31, 2002)

I wanted to adoupt... anybody younger around?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 1, 2002)

kool, i like leggy, merry, pip, aragorn, gandalf ...

i like about everyone exept gimli (cause he's weird), and a few other minor characters ...

anway, it's nice to have adopted someone. we have a nice little e-family going.

i think we should start up the guild thing soon. we need to post a thread in the general guild section. then when we have at least seven members we PM a mod and i think they will make the guild section for us.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Sep 1, 2002)

What is wrong with Gimli good legolas? He is who he is! He is a great dwarf! You have no reason to dislike him.

DWARF LORD


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 1, 2002)

i don't know. he just gets on my nerves sometimes. i like him more than i used to but he's still not my fave person.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Sep 1, 2002)

annoying? I will not get into an argument because dwarves have been called annoying before. But I do not share your views. 



DWARF LORD


----------



## ElvishArcher (Sep 1, 2002)

yup nice little e-family...(well they didnt protray gimli too well in the movie hes real cool in the books) but i thought Gamil Zirak was going to adopt you HLGStrider. Anyways does anyone want to adopt strider?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 1, 2002)

well, that's ok that we don't share the same views ...as long as you aren't gonna be mad at me or anything ...


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course not! I would never get mad at you! 



DWARF LORD


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 1, 2002)

awww shucks!!!! i like u too!!! *gives D_L a great big bear hug*


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElvishArcher _
> *yup nice little e-family...(well they didnt protray gimli too well in the movie hes real cool in the books) but i thought Gamil Zirak was going to adopt you HLGStrider. Anyways does anyone want to adopt strider? *


I thought so too. I guess no one wants to be adopted by a dwarve.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 3, 2002)

well i'm sure she would want to be adopted by u if u take a bath everyday


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Sep 3, 2002)

Welcome to the family Firnnovian! U seem pretty cool. Yeah I have both msn & hotmail LL12. But I'm not familiar w/ the whole im thing. How do u get it? Oh, & who's going 2 start the thread in the guild section? I'll adopt u hlg strider.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow we have a big family !!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey Gamil! you should listen too LL12! A clean dwarf is an adopted dwarf, or in your case an adoptee dwarf! WOO HOO! 

DWARF LORD


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm clean. I bathed twice this past year.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 4, 2002)

*slowly backs away from G_Z*

how about i go start the thread in the general guild sction? i'll do it right now. since nobody else seems to be getting to it.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 4, 2002)

i just put the thread in the general guild section.


----------



## ElvishArcher (Sep 5, 2002)

yup a reeeealy big family. by the way i was about to look into the guild thing..ive been busy lately and was unable to do it but you have my support LL12


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 5, 2002)

ok, i put that u were the leader of the guild. cuz u r aren't u?? well go look at ...


----------



## ElvishArcher (Sep 5, 2002)

i did and its great! thank you LL12! ur the best!


----------



## kalwa_Avar (Sep 6, 2002)

Id like to be adopted if its not to much trubble for any one if it is Ill just go away now


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 7, 2002)

kalwa_Avar, I'll adopt you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

ok, i will post the new adoption. on the guild of e-families thread. make sure u check there from now on.


----------



## ElvishArcher (Sep 7, 2002)

Oooh you could do a record thing LL12! of who adopts who!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

i kinda am. LOL


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 7, 2002)

Okay, so that means the _members_ of the E-Families don't need to post here anymore?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

not unless u want to u don't ...


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 9, 2002)

Alright, I'll just stick to the Guild page then. 

Until next time...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 10, 2002)

fine with me ...


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 10, 2002)

I think I'll just stroll over there right now...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 10, 2002)

you just do that then ...


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Sep 15, 2002)

OMG you guys I'm SOOOO sorry I've been gone! My computer got messed up and.... long story short I had to reinstall everything so I've been off for a few weeks. My sincerest apologies! Well.... It looks like no one noticed anyway. Yeah, I'm still up to adopt people.... if they want to be adopted by me! But how's my little Dwarf_Lord?  Have you been bathing everyday like a good little dwarf?


----------



## Phenix (Sep 19, 2002)

I wana be adopted... pleaz I'll be a good elf I promise


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 19, 2002)

well then go to the general guilds section and to the *GUILD OF E-FAMILIES* thread and be adopted!!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*I am...*

I am so confused


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Sep 21, 2002)

What r u confused about? If u want 2 be adopted or adopt someone u can post about yourself either here or on our thread in the guild section so your potiential e-parent can get 2 know u. Our guild also has events, & we're planning a family picnic. Welcome 2 our group & have fun!


----------

